# Sticky  STICKY? 2012/2013 TT RS Production Total Breakdown (VERIFIED through Audi Of America)



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

*2012/2013 US Spec TT RS Production Total Breakdown (VERIFIED through Audi Of America)*

I will update this thread as the information comes to me or it is posted in this thread.

I have contacted Audi of America and asked to verify total US production for MY 12-13. They do this for owners by searching the owners VIN. You will get your total by MY, and by color. If you get other option numbers, please list them. I was only able to get the MY total and color total.

We will need one owner from each MY + Color to request the info to complete the list.

CONTACT AUDI OF AMERICA:*

By phone*

*(800) 822-2834
(800) 822-AUDI
24 hours a day, 7 days a week*


http://www.audiusa.com/help/contact-us

Live Chat Here:
https://chat3.activengage.com/chats...udiusa.com&x-launchsource=button&&lang=&dept=



[HR][/HR]
*
*
*MODEL YEAR 2012 
(AUDI VERIFIED) 
**
641**MODEL YEAR 2013: 
(AUDI VERIFIED)
**
766**Phantom Black**140**Phantom Black **156**Ibis White**85**Ibis White / 1 MCI**66**Suzuka Grey**102**Suzuka Grey **112**Monza Silver**53**Monza Silver **31**Daytona Grey**54**Daytona Grey / 2 MCI**94**Sepang Blue**70**Sepang Blue **61**Misano Red**68**Misano Red **84**Panther Black**38**Panther Black**99**AUDI EXCLUSIVE
Volcano Red Metallic
Aviator Grey** 
1
**1**AUDI EXCLUSIVE 
Samoa Orange
Nimbus Gray
**
2*
*29**CONSUMER ACCOUNTED FOR**612**CONSUMER ACCOUNTED FOR
**734*
*

*​[HR][/HR]​


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Official 2013 numbers are: *766* edit (misheard originally)

2013 Daytona Grey: *94*


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Where do we make the request to? Phone Number or Email address?

For the record mine is a 2013 Glacier White which you dont have listed.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


> Where do we make the request to? Phone Number or Email address?
> 
> For the record mine is a 2013 Glacier White which you dont have listed.


I called Audi of America at 1800-822-2834

Is your Glacier White an Audi exclusive color?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> Official 2013 numbers are: *756*
> 
> 2013 Daytona Grey: *94*




Added to the list, thanks!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


> Where do we make the request to? Phone Number or Email address?
> 
> For the record mine is a 2013 Glacier White which you dont have listed.


This list is inclusive to only the TT RS. I see in your sig that you have a 13 TT S, unless your RS isnt listed...


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> I called Audi of America at 1800-822-2834
> 
> Is your Glacier White an Audi exclusive color?


I don't think so. It's available on the S-line competition package.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> This list is inclusive to only the TT RS. I see in your sig that you have a 13 TT S, unless your RS isnt listed...


Got it.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

My contact states she will get me all that info (all standard colors) by COB this afternoon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

2013 Samoa Orange (Audi Exclusive), delivered June 2013


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Any bets on what the rarest color/yr is?


----------



## EJF (Aug 21, 2013)

InTTruder said:


> My contact states she will get me all that info (all standard colors) by COB this afternoon. Stay tuned.


This single picture is making me regret my color choice. That thing looks amazing!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Craig3Q said:


> 2013 Samoa Orange (Audi Exclusive), delivered June 2013


There is another Samoa Orange that got delivered in Feb. I ordered it but it didn't come in time. Have you called Audi yet to have them give you the total number of Samoa? It is probably under 5 making it a rare beast.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

LynxFX said:


> There is another Samoa Orange that got delivered in Feb. I ordered it but it didn't come in time. Have you called Audi yet to have them give you the total number of Samoa? It is probably under 5 making it a rare beast.


No, I haven't called Audi about this. Would be interesting to find out what the Samoa numbers are.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I have seen less TTS than I have seen TT-RS wonder about those numbers.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Craig3Q said:


> No, I haven't called Audi about this. Would be interesting to find out what the Samoa numbers are.


Give them a call and report back. Takes less than 5 minutes. It seems that they will only give out specific color information to those with that vehicle color. Not sure why.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> Give them a call and report back. Takes less than 5 minutes. It seems that they will only give out specific color information to those with that vehicle color. Not sure why.




It is becasue of the VIN code they use to look up and research your car. Giving them the VIN, only allows them to search that specific build, to include your color and other options. They dont go by individual color codes, at least not in recent cases. Its all VIN specific.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Got my info today…

641 total in 2012

54 Daytona Gray

Sweet!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Got my info today…
> 
> 641 total in 2012
> 
> ...


So 148 Daytona Grey total. 10.6% of all US TT-RS. Not bad for a great color.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Updated


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got this from Audi USA:

_There were 766 MY 2013 TT RS Coupe Quattro Manual sold in the United States. There were 2 MY 2013 TT RS Couple Quattro Manual with Samoa Orange exteriors sold in the United States._​


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Craig3Q said:


> Just got this from Audi USA:
> _There were 766 MY 2013 TT RS Coupe Quattro Manual sold in the United States. There were 2 MY 2013 TT RS Couple Quattro Manual with Samoa Orange exteriors sold in the United States._​


Updated


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Made the request for 2013 Ibis White w/Alum. Pk. on Thursday, Rep said he would call back no later that Monday with info.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

TunaTT said:


> Made the request for 2013 Ibis White w/Alum. Pk. on Thursday, Rep said he would call back no later that Monday with info.


Great, most likely you wont get numbers for packages, just year and color numbers. Thats what each of us got. Good luck!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

TunaTT said:


> Made the request for 2013 Ibis White w/Alum. Pk. on Thursday, Rep said he would call back no later that Monday with info.


Great, most likely you wont get numbers for packages, just year and color numbers. Thats what each of us got. Good luck!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Craig3Q said:


> Just got this from Audi USA:
> 
> _There were 766 MY 2013 TT RS Coupe Quattro Manual sold in the United States. There were 2 MY 2013 TT RS Couple Quattro Manual with Samoa Orange exteriors sold in the United States._​


Cool, I must have misheard the rep when he said 766.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Updated.


just FYI, I posted up a link to this thread on the Wikipedia page for the TT RS.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

Craig3Q said:


> Just got this from Audi USA:
> 
> _There were 766 MY 2013 TT RS Coupe Quattro Manual sold in the United States. There were 2 MY 2013 TT RS Couple Quattro Manual with Samoa Orange exteriors sold in the United States._​


did you get your car from steven's creek? if not then i know of two others besides yours. the one at steven's creek that was already sold when i talked to them and one at penske that i was talking to them about buying.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

smack_ttrs said:


> did you get your car from steven's creek? if not then i know of two others besides yours. the one at steven's creek that was already sold when i talked to them and one at penske that i was talking to them about buying.


No, I got it at Audi Mission Viejo. Maybe the ones you saw were MY 2012? Next time I take my car to Stevens Creek for service, I'll ask them about it.

When you say Penske, which dealership is that? I thought Stevens Creek was owned by Penske. I do know that one other 2013 Samoa Orange Audi Exclusive order was placed through Penske of West Covina, in SoCal.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Craig3Q said:


> No, I got it at Audi Mission Viejo. Maybe the ones you saw were MY 2012? Next time I take my car to Stevens Creek for service, I'll ask them about it.
> 
> When you say Penske, which dealership is that? I thought Stevens Creek was owned by Penske. I do know that one other 2013 Samoa Orange Audi Exclusive order was placed through Penske of West Covina, in SoCal.


I ordered the one that ended up at Penske West Covina. It took over 10 months for them to receive it (they told me 3 months when I ordered) which is why I bailed and took a vehicle off the lot. It came in as a 2013.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

LynxFX said:


> I ordered the one that ended up at Penske West Covina. It took over 10 months for them to receive it (they told me 3 months when I ordered) which is why I bailed and took a vehicle off the lot. It came in as a 2013.


I think this one and mine are the two 2013s that Audi counted in my quote.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Craig3Q said:


> I think this one and mine are the two 2013s that Audi counted in my quote.


I think so too. Easy to spot it as well since it has body colored mirrors. You got yourself a nice rare color. I love my daytona grey but I do get jealous thinking of that beautiful SO.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

LynxFX said:


> I think so too. Easy to spot it as well since it has body colored mirrors. You got yourself a nice rare color. I love my daytona grey but I do get jealous thinking of that beautiful SO.


And mine now has body colored mirrors, too. I think that with SO, it looks better having body colored mirrors than CF or silver.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

Craig3Q said:


> No, I got it at Audi Mission Viejo. Maybe the ones you saw were MY 2012? Next time I take my car to Stevens Creek for service, I'll ask them about it.
> 
> When you say Penske, which dealership is that? I thought Stevens Creek was owned by Penske. I do know that one other 2013 Samoa Orange Audi Exclusive order was placed through Penske of West Covina, in SoCal.


yeah it must have been the one lynx mentioned. down in socal. i saw it on cars.com but was still trying to find a car early enough in production to do solar orange. late to the party by a few weeks and ended getting such a good deal on the suzuka grey that i couldn't pass it up. figure i'll wrap it and now trying to decide if i still want orange. still love the old gt3rs viper green as well. decisions, decisions.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

smack_ttrs said:


> yeah it must have been the one lynx mentioned. down in socal. i saw it on cars.com but was still trying to find a car early enough in production to do solar orange. late to the party by a few weeks and ended getting such a good deal on the suzuka grey that i couldn't pass it up. figure i'll wrap it and now trying to decide if i still want orange. still love the old gt3rs viper green as well. decisions, decisions.


You going to call Audi to find out how many 2012 Suzuka Grays were sold in US?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

I should have the total for 2013 Suzuka Gray soon...


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Dan.S said:


> Great, most likely you wont get numbers for packages, just year and color numbers. Thats what each of us got. Good luck!


Just received the call, 766 2013 US TTRS 6sp. Coupes (I did ask to verifiy the 766), 66 were Ibis White and 65 of the 66 had Black Int. They are still working to see if they can provide the numbers with the Matte Alm. Pk. will report back if they are suuccessful.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

TunaTT said:


> Just received the call, 766 2013 US TTRS 6sp. Coupes (I did ask to verifiy the 766), 66 were Ibis White and 65 of the 66 had Black Int. They are still working to see if they can provide the numbers with the Matte Alm. Pk. will report back if they are suuccessful.


updated


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

Craig3Q said:


> You going to call Audi to find out how many 2012 Suzuka Grays were sold in US?


too common, don't care


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

Craig3Q said:


> You going to call Audi to find out how many 2012 Suzuka Grays were sold in US?


too common, don't care 

although i do wonder how many one off colors there were. i tried to buy a riviera blue(porsche color) rs out of a dealer in penn i think. a week too late.
it's going to be hard to pin those cars down if you have to actually call for a number on every color.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

smack_ttrs said:


> too common, don't care
> 
> although i do wonder how many one off colors there were. i tried to buy a riviera blue(porsche color) rs out of a dealer in penn i think. a week too late.
> it's going to be hard to pin those cars down if you have to actually call for a number on every color.


I actually got a quote for that Riviera Blue car, too. Was in Princeton, NJ. Decided to stick with Samoa, and glad I did, but that Riviera Blue was a nice color. If I had seen it in person, maybe I would have bought it.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

smack_ttrs said:


> too common, don't care




If not for personal curiosity, do it for the record of those that are interested, such as myself lol. 5 min phone call is all it takes.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmm, I have the VIN (from the window sticker) of that Riviera Blue car. I'll call Audi to see how many of those there were. I'll be surprised if there's more than one for the model year.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Craig3Q said:


> Hmm, I have the VIN (from the window sticker) of that Riviera Blue car. I'll call Audi to see how many of those there were. I'll be surprised if there's more than one for the model year.


That was ordered from a member here too. I couldn't remember the situation but he backed out after it arrived and I think he bought and older vette.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

311-in-337 said:


> Any bets on what the rarest color/yr is?


My Money is on as350's --> Ipanema Brown. Great color on the RS.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm guessing there will be several one-offs, that Ipaneme Brown being one of them. That is definitely a nice color, although I'm still partial to orange.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*STICKY? 2012/2013 TT RS Production Total Breakdown (VERIFIED through Audi Of ...*

There is an awesome Volcano Red out there too.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TunaTT said:


> My Money is on as350's --> Ipanema Brown. Great color on the RS.


A rare sighting then, two probable one-offs, as350's Impanema with my Aviator Grey at a recent track day.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

· 766 – Model Year 2013 Audi TT RS Coupe quattro Manual models sold in the U.S.

· 112 - Model Year 2013 Audi TT RS Coupe quattro Manual models with Suzuka Gray Metallic exteriors sold in the U.S.



Boom! :thumbup:


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

Craig3Q said:


> Hmm, I have the VIN (from the window sticker) of that Riviera Blue car. I'll call Audi to see how many of those there were. I'll be surprised if there's more than one for the model year.


yeah that's what i was thinking. just wondering how many of those one offs that are out there under the radar.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

InTTruder said:


> My contact states she will get me all that info (all standard colors) by COB this afternoon. Stay tuned.



So what happened to your contact? Update... :wave:


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

2013 TTRS, Audi Exclusive Ipanema Brown, 1 of 1.


----------



## adamRS (Apr 21, 2006)

Here are the numbers for MY13 Monza Silver:

There were 766 model year 2013 TT RS Coupe quattro manual sold in the United States. Of that 766, only *31* were sold with Monza Silver Pearl Effect as the exterior color.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Audi said they will be calling me back on the 2012 Suzuka Gray numbers within 48 hours...


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Hey Dan, if you are adding in multi-color interior you can put the 2013 Daytona Grey as having 2 with multi-color interior.


----------



## midwestcarguy (Oct 14, 2012)

*Here is the info on '13 Suzuka Gray.*

There were 766 MY2013 TT RS COUPE QUATTRO MANUAL sold in the US. There were 112 MY2013 TT RS COUPE QUATTRO MANUAL with SUZUKA GRAY METALLIC exteriors sold in the US.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Updated, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## my2nds4 (Mar 28, 2007)

There were 68 2012 Misano Red TTRSs and 70 Sepang blue TTRSs.

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/32122.phtml


----------



## my2nds4 (Mar 28, 2007)

To clarify...I should have said 70 2012 Sepang Blue TTRSs


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Update*

MY 2012:
641 TTRS

70 Sepang Blue Pearl
68 Misano Red

AoA did call (my discontinued number) and then followed up. Kudos to them.

I could not get them to tell me other VIN/color numbers, and it wasn't the contact's fault. So, if you're not SBP or MR, CALL!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

There were 102 Suzuka Gray TTRS cars in 2012.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Updated with the latest!


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

TunaTT said:


> Just received the call, 766 2013 US TTRS 6sp. Coupes (I did ask to verifiy the 766), 66 were Ibis White and 65 of the 66 had Black Int. They are still working to see if they can provide the numbers with the Matte Alm. Pk. will report back if they are suuccessful.


Dan S, You were correct, they got back to me, no dice on the options numbers.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Bump for new info?!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

To the top.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

So we need someone with...


2012 - Ibis White

2012 - Monza Silver

2012 - Panther Black

2013 - Phantom Black

2013 - Sepang Blue

2013 - Misano Red

2013 - Panther Black


If you have any of these combos, please call/chat with Audi USA and get your production numbers!!!


----------



## EJF (Aug 21, 2013)

Just inquired about 2012 ibis white


----------



## EJF (Aug 21, 2013)

85 Ibis White for 2012


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a 2013 Daytona Gray Pearl with Carbon Fiber mirrors and it came with the "RS PLUS" shifter knob...


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

bull30 said:


> I have a 2013 Daytona Gray Pearl with Carbon Fiber mirrors and it came with the "RS PLUS" shifter knob...


We got that number. It is 94 total. They won't give numbers on specific options like CF mirrors. It is odd that some 2013 came with the RS Plus on the shifter knob and some didn't. Guess they changed that midway through production.


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> So we need someone with...
> 
> 
> 2012 - Ibis White
> ...


I will inquire about '12 Monza and report back


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

updated 2012...


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

LynxFX said:


> We got that number. It is 94 total. They won't give numbers on specific options like CF mirrors. It is odd that some 2013 came with the RS Plus on the shifter knob and some didn't. Guess they changed that midway through production.


My understanding is that the last 50 made received the RS PLUS shifter knobs.


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> So we need someone with...
> 
> 
> 2012 - Ibis White
> ...


I will call about 13' Sepang Blue this week:thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I think something is wrong with these numbers. 641 in '12 and with all the current colors accounted for, it leaves 122 left to be made up of Monza, Panther and exclusive. I don't see anyway those 2 colors and exclusive are going to hit that number based on what I've seen represented online. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

it is what it is. These are the numbers reported from Audi. What, are they going to lie to everyone that has asked... Now, if idiots have been commenting numbers and not actually taking 5 min to ask Audi, then thats an issue. But, im pretty sure there arent a bunch of retards doing such.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I think something is wrong with these numbers. 641 in '12 and with all the current colors accounted for, it leaves 122 left to be made up of Monza, Panther and exclusive. I don't see anyway those 2 colors and exclusive are going to hit that number based on what I've seen represented online. What do you guys think?


I think you're absolutely right. According to sources from Audi in Chantilly, VA the original commitment was a total of 1000 cars for 2012 &2013hich they fell short of by 17 cars making the total made at 983 USA units. The last 35 to 50 off the line had the RS PLUS shifter knobs. Unless the creator of this thread has something to the contrary in writing from Audi then this thread is total BS.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

bull30 said:


> I think you're absolutely right. According to sources from Audi in Chantilly, VA the original commitment was a total of 1000 cars for 2012 &2013hich they fell short of by 17 cars making the total made at 983 USA units. The last 35 to 50 off the line had the RS PLUS shifter knobs. Unless the creator of this thread has something to the contrary in writing from Audi then this thread is total BS.


I was quoted 641 in 2012 by AoA when I inquired about my color. That has been a consistent message for all of us that asked. I'll just be very surprised if the numbers given to us by AoA for each color add up to that total number given to us.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought the RS was rare. How bout this response from my TTS. 

There were 305 MY 2011 TTS 2.0T COUPE 2-DR AUTO S TRONIC QUATTRO sold in the US.
There were 40 MY TTS 2.0T COUPE 2-DR AUTO S TRONIC QUATTRO with IBIS WHITE exteriors sold in the US.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

bull30 said:


> I think you're absolutely right. According to sources from Audi in Chantilly, VA the original commitment was a total of 1000 cars for 2012 &2013hich they fell short of by 17 cars making the total made at 983 USA units. The last 35 to 50 off the line had the RS PLUS shifter knobs. Unless the creator of this thread has something to the contrary in writing from Audi then this thread is total BS.


Read the whole thread before you call something bull**** dummy. And i would count ANYONE a retard for taking dealership quoted production numbers over AOA direct accounts, every day lol.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dan.S said:


> Read the whole thread before you call something bull**** dummy. And i would count ANYONE a retard for taking dealership quoted production numbers over AOA direct accounts, every day lol.


I didn't call anyone names as you so incorrectly implied in your post. Obviously you can't read... My info comes from a VP at AOA in Virginia at a recent meeting I attended... It really doesn't matter anyway, the numbers are what they are, but I feel fairly confident that the info I received is accurate not that it means a damn thing... So Dan, blow it out your a$$


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe you dont understand the context, and implications of the written word... I wrote SOMETHING, not someone. Soo maybe you have a guilty conscience? 

And regardless, that is exactly what you intended, asshat.

Maybe you should be the one to provide written proof of the "actual" numbers references you received then, after all, you went to a big important meeting! smfh.

Come, prove everyone else here wrong, and AOA stupid for giving all of us the same wrong info... im waiting.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dan.S said:


> Maybe you dont understand the context, and implications of the written word... I wrote SOMETHING, not someone. Soo maybe you have a guilty conscience?
> 
> And regardless, that is exactly what you intended, asshat.
> 
> ...


You are truly an idiot. Actually, I didn't start this thread, I just doubt it's vorasity. Show me proof in writing from AOA that the numbers are accurate then I will become a believer. That will NEVER happen because it's total BS just like you Dan. There will not be any more responses to your posts from me as I don't want to waste my time banterring with a mental midget.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

bull30 said:


> You are truly an idiot. Actually, I didn't start this thread, I just doubt it's vorasity. Show me proof in writing from AOA that the numbers are accurate then I will become a believer. That will NEVER happen because it's total BS just like you Dan. There will not be any more responses to your posts from me as I don't want to waste my time banterring with a mental midget.


I don't know why you doubt it, we have all received something similar to the email below. I'll just be surprised if the remaining missing info adds up to 641. That's all I was saying originally.


Reference # 130750199

Dear Mr. Xxxxxx,

Thank you for contacting Audi of America seeking the production numbers for the 2012 Audi TTRS 2.5 Coupe sold in the United States.

Our records reflect there were a total of 54 TTRS 2.5 Coupe 6 speed quattro with Daytona Gray Pearl Effect exterior with black interior sold in the United States for the 2012 model year. There were a total of 641 TTRS 2.5 Coupe 6 speed quattro sold in the United States for the 2012 model year. We are unable to provide you with the production number of your specific 2012 Audi TTRS.

I hope the above information has been of assistance to you. We are please you are a part of the Audi and family, and your questions are important to us. Thank you again for allowing us the opportunity to respond to your request. If we may be of future assistance, please don’t hesitate to contact us through the Audi Customer Experience Center at +1 877 615 2834, 8:00 AM to 11:00 PM Eastern Standard Time, seven days a week.

You may receive an e-mail survey within the next few days regarding your experience with us. This survey pertains to the interaction between you and me. We would greatly appreciate it if you could take the time to complete the survey to share your feedback with us. Thank you in advance!

Kind Regards,



Laura Larco
Customer Advocate, CXC

Audi of America, Inc.
Customer Experience
3800 Hamlin Road
Auburn Hills, MI, 48326
United States of America
Tel. +1 877 615 2834
Fax. +1 248 754 6521
mailto: [email protected]
http://www.audiusa.com


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't even try Black, you cannot argue common sense out of the stupid heads of idiots like that lol. It wouldn't matter if EVERYONE in this post proved their source documents to him. He's the kind that got the info from "someone important", and it devalues all other sources as lies and bull**** lol.

After all Black, you MUST prove in WRITING, that anything from AOA customer service is factual. Emails and phone calls don't count. That's straight from the "Important Meeting"! 

I guess being an idiot is some peoples foundation.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Can we quit with all the name calling squabble? Dan, you had a good idea for this thread and people are posting up some good info. There is no reason to fill it with insults. I was also a person that didn't believe the numbers until I heard them from AOA myself and there is a reason. The actual numbers went against every single iota of information we had heard about the TT-RS production numbers, including those from Audi. The numbers are what they are and quite frankly I'm a little irked that they are higher than originally thought. A whole 50% higher! That does devalue the TT-RS in my opinion. It would also make me quite pissed if I purchased it from a dealer that was marking it up $5-10k based on "it is super rare and hard to get." From another member, sounds like the TTS is rarer in those years. Looks like everyone that wanted a TT-RS was able to get one.

Now back to the numbers please.


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> Can we quit with all the name calling squabble? Dan, you had a good idea for this thread and people are posting up some good info. There is no reason to fill it with insults. I was also a person that didn't believe the numbers until I heard them from AOA myself and there is a reason. The actual numbers went against every single iota of information we had heard about the TT-RS production numbers, including those from Audi. The numbers are what they are and quite frankly I'm a little irked that they are higher than originally thought. A whole 50% higher! That does devalue the TT-RS in my opinion. It would also make me quite pissed if I purchased it from a dealer that was marking it up $5-10k based on "it is super rare and hard to get." From another member, sounds like the TTS is rarer in those years. Looks like everyone that wanted a TT-RS was able to get one.
> 
> Now back to the numbers please.


Yes, great thread Dan so thanks for that. I guess I'll take you off my ignore list now. These numbers have really pissed me off though. What a bunch of f'ing liars over at Audi. ONE of thee biggest reasons this car appealed to me was it's purported rarity. I actually ordered mine to be sure I could get such a rare car. 1000 turned to 1400? I wondered how the hell there were cars sitting on lots after i got mine. Joke's on me. Let's add "AUDI, Lies In Marketing" to their BS line Truth In Engineering.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Dan, take a chill pill; you are doing it again.

I have a 2013 Phantom black and I'll try to get around to calling this week.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

NamJa said:


> Dan, take a chill pill; you are doing it again.
> 
> I have a 2013 Phantom black and I'll try to get around to calling this week.



Chill pill... I am as cool as a frozen cucumber in the arctic. Just tell it how it is, I'm not trying to make friends, and don't care about others opinions on that matter. Don't want to be pissed off, don't start **** with me. Simple.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Booooooom SHAKALAKA, to the top.


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Got numbers for 2013 Sepang Blue*

61 Sepang Blue in 2013


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Aviator Grey*

I also know there is someone with custom ordered Aviator Grey (my favorite color). Can't remember persons name, but it should be on the list.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

21212 said:


> I also know there is someone with custom ordered Aviator Grey (my favorite color). Can't remember persons name, but it should be on the list.


That's JohnLZ. Also need 2012 Volcano Red.


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

21212 said:


> 61 Sepang Blue in 2013


By any chance is your Sepang Blue with CF mirrors, Alum Optic package. The reason I ask when I ordered mine my dealer ordered 2 by accident. The dealer was Classic in Westchester. Thanks


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have contacted my source at Audi at AoA in Chantilly, VA which is local for me since I live in the DC area. They know me well since my Wife and I along with my immediate family have bought 22 Audi in the past 11 years. Nothing I've seen so far verified a TOTAL amount, just a number in a letter from Audi for 2012 which is more than likely valid. It would be nice to put this to rest once and for all.

Does the number really matter whether it's 1000 or 1500? Hell no, when you consider they made double that number of RS4s... It's still a minute number when you consider they have made more than 15,000 R8s, more than 13,000 Gallardos, 4,099 Murciélagos and 4000 Aventadors are being produced. Not to compare the TTRS to the Lambo but it does show how minuscule the numbers really are...

Hopefully I will have an answer in a few days... Stay tuned!!! If Dan.S responds I won't see it because that moron is on the permanent ignore list :laugh:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

bull30 said:


> Does the number really matter whether it's 1000 or 1500?


It does a little. Being over by 50% isn't exactly a small margin. Also you can't compare worldwide numbers to US only production numbers when looking at stuff like the Aventador, R8 etc. If you did that with the TT-RS it would be closer to 4000 as well. 

I also wonder if the 2013 numbers will climb a bit. In another thread someone mentioned that Audi only releases what has been sold, not produced. (Any validity to that?) There are still some unsold TT-RS on dealer's lots. Looked at one yesterday. If true, that number could rise by a dozen or so.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> It does a little. Being over by 50% isn't exactly a small margin. Also you can't compare worldwide numbers to US only production numbers when looking at stuff like the Aventador, R8 etc. If you did that with the TT-RS it would be closer to 4000 as well.
> 
> I also wonder if the 2013 numbers will climb a bit. In another thread someone mentioned that Audi only releases what has been sold, not produced. (Any validity to that?) There are still some unsold TT-RS on dealer's lots. Looked at one yesterday. If true, that number could rise by a dozen or so.


When a dealer orders a car, that unit is considered sold, from the factory. This is the number that is counted. The Manufacturer could care less if its not sold to a consumer (of course the manufacturer cares about overall sales figures and future speculation) , they will get paid. All cars ordered from the factory and get shipped out are the numbers of total sold.


Ohhh, and that dumbass bull30 put me on ignore.... soo hurt, i mean, my heart is broken lol. ****ing tool bag.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

bull30 said:


> There will not be any more responses to your posts from me...




So basically, this douche is a liar, whoda figured. SMFH lol.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I see the moron responded. I expected no less... I suggest you get some serious help for your issues Dan :screwy:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

bull30 said:


> I see the moron responded. I expected no less... I suggest you get some serious help for your issues Dan :screwy:


Douche, its my ****ing thread lol, take some of your own medicine, you dumb ass.


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

*No carbon fiber mirrors, just the plain silver ones*

Car was purchased in Phila from Audi Wynnewood.


----------



## Anthony B. (Dec 5, 2013)

*2013 Phantom Black*

Hi Everyone,

AoA responded to my request. 

MY2013- 766
2013 Phantom Black- 156

I just went to dealership this week for the 5K service... I can't stop driving this slotcar. 


Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

updated


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

21212 said:


> 61 Sepang Blue in 2013





21212 said:


> I also know there is someone with custom ordered Aviator Grey (my favorite color). Can't remember persons name, but it should be on the list.


what year aviator grey?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dan.S said:


> what year aviator grey?


2012


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

21212 said:


> 61 Sepang Blue in 2013


copy, thanks for the info. This has been verified, it wasn't a customer respray?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*STICKY? 2012/2013 TT RS Production Total Breakdown (VERIFIED through Audi Of ...*

It's his car! Definitely not a re-spray. .


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

21212 said:


> 61 Sepang Blue in 2013





Black BeauTTy said:


> It's his car! Definitely not a re-spray. .


lol, gotcha hahahaha


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*STICKY? 2012/2013 TT RS Production Total Breakdown (VERIFIED through Audi Of ...*

It's his car! Definitely not a re-spray. .


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> It's his car! Definitely not a re-spray. .


gotcha lol....


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> 2012



:laugh:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

as350 said:


> :laugh:



why is that funny?


----------



## EJF (Aug 21, 2013)

okay guys, so I decided to give audi a call about the odd sounding production numbers, and this is what they had to say.

1. The paint-code production numbers are more accurate than the total production numbers, therefore whenever we find all of the different paint-code production numbers we should add those up to get a final production number.

2. I was also told that all we need to do in order to get information on each color is provide a VIN number for each example we would like to know, so I've gone ahead and found all the production colors we are missing.
2013 Panther Black
2012 Panter Black
2012 Monza Silver
2013 Misano Red
and an exclusive 2013 blue that I stumbled upon

Just got off the phone and they should email me the numbers within a week, may take a bit longer given the amount of VINs I provided.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

EJF said:


> and an exclusive 2013 blue that I stumbled upon


Is it Riviera Blue?


----------



## EJF (Aug 21, 2013)

no, it was darker than that. 

here's the listing:
http://autos.fayobserver.com/ca/torrance/audi/tt/vin-trub3afk4c1901567


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*STICKY? 2012/2013 TT RS Production Total Breakdown (VERIFIED through Audi Of ...*

Looks like sprint blue


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Looks like sprint blue


I would bet it is this car.... (Sprint Blue)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6073732-For-Sale-2012-Audi-TT-RS-Sprint-Blue-7-500-miles-59-000&p=82320133#post82320133


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

qtroCUB said:


> I would bet it is this car.... (Sprint Blue)
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6073732-For-Sale-2012-Audi-TT-RS-Sprint-Blue-7-500-miles-59-000&p=82320133#post82320133





> This car is a 1 of 1 color on an already rare car where only exactly 894 were ever brought to the US! Won’t find this one again!


So apparently two things wrong with this statement then. :laugh:

Actually one other concerning item. In June of this year he listed it for $59,000. Said it sold, but didn't list at what price. Now it is being listed for $49,000. I hope this doesn't foreshadow the TT-RS resale values.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

LynxFX said:


> So apparently two things wrong with this statement then. :laugh:
> 
> Actually one other concerning item. In June of this year he listed it for $59,000. Said it sold, but didn't list at what price. Now it is being listed for $49,000. I hope this doesn't foreshadow the TT-RS resale values.


And whoever bought it only put ~100 miles on it?


----------



## EJF (Aug 21, 2013)

Just got off the phone with Audi, their response was, 

Audi - "we could not find the production numbers on the VIN numbers you gave us."
Me - "But I've been able to get this information before, is there something wrong with the VIN numbers?"
Audi - "No, we just don't have that data for public access."
Me - "how is that possible? Many other people and I have been able to get this numbers for our personal cars."
Audi - "Well we can provide the number sold, just not the amount produced"
Me - "Shouldn't that be the same number, or at least very close? I can't imaging you guys build 1000 cars and then only sell 500 of them."
Audi - "We don't know, we can't get those numbers for you"
Me - "Well can you get me the sales numbers for each of those cars?"
Audi - "Yes sir, of course"

corporate incompetence at its finest. Still love the brand though


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Bump


----------



## EJF (Aug 21, 2013)

Got a call back from audi last night, and after 3 weeks of waiting for the information, they told me they couldn't divulge that information about cars that I do not own.

So it looks like we're back to square 1 sadly, sorry guys.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Once again, another confirmation of the EXACT sales figures.


Reference # 713009649

Dear Mr. Sawn:

Thank you for taking the time to contact us at Audi of America seeking production numbers for the 2012 Audi TT RS Coupe sold in the United States. We are delighted to hear from you! It is always a pleasure to hear from our Audi family members. 

Our records reflect the following:

· There were 641 Model Year 2012 TT RS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO vehicles sold in the United States.
· There were 140 Model Year 2012 TT RS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO vehicles with Phantom Black Pearl Effect exterior sold in the United States.
· There were 140 Model Year 2012 TT RS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO vehicles with Phantom Black Pearl Effect exterior and Black interior sold in the United States.
· There was 1 Model Year 2012 TT RS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO vehicle with Phantom Black Pearl Effect exterior and Black interior with the exact sales options sold in the United States.

We hope the above information has been of assistance to you. We are pleased you are a member of the Audi family. If I may be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact me through the Audi Customer Experience Center at +1 877 615 2834, extension 43270. We are available to assist you from 8:00 am to 11:00 pm Eastern Standard Time, seven days a week.

Kind Regards,



Joey Nagel
Customer Advocate, Audi CXC

Audi of America, Inc.
Customer Experience
3800 Hamlin Road
Auburn Hills, MI, 48326
United States of America
Tel. +1 877 615 2834
Fax. +1 248 754 6521
mailto:[email protected]
http://www.audiusa.com


----------



## rswarthout (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a 2013 TTRS Misano Red. Just submitted the request via chat and was told they will be responding with the answer in two business days. I will report back once I have an answer.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks. We're close to getting all the confirmed color breakdowns.


----------



## rswarthout (Jan 1, 2014)

The response from Audi just now...

· There were 766 Model Year 2013 Audi TT RS Coupe quattro manual vehicles sold in the United States.

· There were 84 Model Year 2013 Audi TT RS Coupe quattro manual vehicles with Misano Red Pearl Effect exterior sold in the United States.

· There were 83 Model Year 2013 Audi TT RS Coupe quattro manual vehicles with Misano Red Pearl Effect exterior exteriors and Black interior sold in the United States.

· There was 1 Model Year 2013 Audi TT RS Coupe quattro manual vehicle with Misano Red Pearl Effect exterior, Black interior, and the same sales options sold in the United States.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Update bump


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Another bump. Spread the word to those who haven't contacted Audi of America.


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> Another bump. Spread the word to those who haven't contacted Audi of America.


Would you be willing to add TT and TTS numbers to your post? You've already got the table setup, it shouldn't be that difficult...

Interestingly, a 2012 Misano Red TT is rarer than a 2012 Misano Red TT-RS:

Our records reflect that there were the following quantities of the 2012 Audi TT Coupe model produced in the United States:
· There were 893 Model Year 2012 Audi TT Coupe quattro vehicles sold in the United States.
· There were 56 Model Year 2012 Audi TT Coupe quattro vehicles with Misano Red Pearl Effect exterior sold in the United States.
· There were 46 Model Year 2012 Audi TT Coupe quattro vehicles with Misano Red Pearl Effect exterior and Black interior sold in the United States.
· There was 1 Model Year 2012 Audi TT Coupe quattro vehicle with Misano Red Pearl Effect exterior, Black interior, and the same vehicle options sold in the United States.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

*Panther black crystal effect*

There were 641 MY 2012 TT RS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO sold in the US.
There were 38 MY 2012 TT RS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO with PANTHER BLACK CRYSTAL EFFECT exteriors sold in the US.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

i0n said:


> Would you be willing to add TT and TTS numbers to your post? You've already got the table setup, it shouldn't be that difficult...
> 
> Interestingly, a 2012 Misano Red TT is rarer than a 2012 Misano Red TT-RS:
> 
> ...



Refer to the picture below for graph creation. I will not be making on for the TT, or TTS.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Bump for updates.... If you know anyone with the remaining open color numbers, or exclusive colors, please have them request the info from AOA.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

I just requested numbers for a 2013 Nimbus Grey TTRS. I'll respond back once I hear back from Audi.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Another TTRS*

Daniel , PLS add mine. It's a 2013 Panther Black w/ two tone interior( Black/Crimson red) . I will post a picture when I'm done with the upgrades.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Your summary chart should be added to the MY FAQ above and updated as needed.*

.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> Daniel , PLS add mine. It's a 2013 Panther Black w/ two tone interior( Black/Crimson red) . I will post a picture when I'm done with the upgrades.
> Thanks a bunch!


You need to call Audi of America at 1800-822-2834 to get the total numbers for Panther black. Then they can be added to the chart.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Once all the numbers are figured out I'll add this into the faq


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

There were 29 2013 Nimbus Grey TTRS.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks mate, info updated on the original post graph.



I also updated the layout a bit to make it easier to read. 



We need to get some more info on these Exclusive colors, its keeping us from the full picture... 

We also are in need of:

2012 MONZA SILVER
2013 PANTHER BLACK



If you know anyone with these two "normal colors" please have them request the production numbers to round out the list please.


----------



## F1nLMSfan (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi,
1st post on here, but figured I would add. I just picked up a 2012 Monza Silver Pearl on Saturday.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Very beautiful and rare bird you have there! 


You know the drill...contact AoA and get the stats! :thumbup:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, indeed, beautiful car. Please request production numbers from AOA!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Anybody.... Bueller, anybody...


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

Contacted AoA today for the breakdown of 2013 Panther Black Crystal. 
Have to say the girl on the phone was confused and unhelpful. 
They said they'd call me by Wednesday. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## F1nLMSfan (Oct 31, 2014)

Contacted Audi of America as well. Hope to hear back from them in the next few days.


----------



## F1nLMSfan (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, I heard back from AoA today, here is what they said on the 2012 TT RS sales numbers for Monza Silver Pearl:

"Thank you for contacting Audi of America in regard to your sporty and dynamic 2012 Audi TT RS. It is always a pleasure to hear from one of our Audi fans! We appreciate you inquiring about the exclusivity of your Audi. It is my pleasure to assist you.

Per your request, I am providing you with production numbers for the 2012 Audi TT RS.

There were 642 model year 2012 Audi TT RS 2.5 Coupe 2-door, 6-speed Quattro vehicles sold in the U.S.

There were 53 model year 2012 Audi TT RS 2.5 Coupe 2-door, 6-speed Quattro vehicles with Monza Silver Pearl Effect exteriors sold in the U.S.

There were 53 model year 2012 Audi TT RS 2.5 Coupe 2-door, 6-speed Quattro vehicles with Monza Silver Pearl Effect exteriors and Black interiors sold in the U.S. "

Hope that helps!


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

*2013 Panther Black Crystal*

AoA called me back!
2013 Panther Black Crystal was 99 units


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Good work everyone! Finally got all the standard TTRS colors done. :thumbup:


*Paging* Dan.S...


----------



## F1nLMSfan (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder why in my response, Audi stated 642 2012 TT RS' sold in the US, but the prior number given out looked like 641. Anyone else receive 641 or 642?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Updating as you read this...!

STILL IN NEED OF 2012 *MONZA SILVER
*
disregard, I see the 12 Monza post!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, there are a lot of exclusives out there based on these numbers. I distinctly remeber that one light blue in NJ. It was ordered then the guy backed out or something. It was that light blue Porsche uses. Other then that one, I haven't seen any others.


----------



## F1nLMSfan (Oct 31, 2014)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Wow, there are a lot of exclusives out there based on these numbers. I distinctly remeber that one light blue in NJ. It was ordered then the guy backed out or something. It was that light blue Porsche uses. Other then that one, I haven't seen any others.


Wow, Looks like that Minerva Blue color RUF uses. Would look incredible with some slightly darker rims. Agreed though, there must have been quite a few exclusives out there.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Wow, there are a lot of exclusives out there based on these numbers. I distinctly remeber that one light blue in NJ. It was ordered then the guy backed out or something. It was that light blue Porsche uses. Other then that one, I haven't seen any others.


There's that one, the Porsche grey/tan one in SoCal, wasn't there the woman on here with Volcano, I've seen a solar orange one listed and then of course the Impanema out here and mine.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> There's that one, the Porsche grey/tan one in SoCal, wasn't there the woman on here with Volcano, I've seen a solar orange one listed and then of course the Impanema out here and mine.


Kim has the Volcano and it's already captured along with yours. I forgot about the Impanema one.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

What I'm thinking, is there isn't so much as a lot of exclusive orders, but demo, and dealership orders that never made it into the lotting for "consumer" sale, but still went against counting for US production figure totals. There were many, many demos, and of course most of those are usually not in condition for "new car sales" and are scrapped.

and I question the accuracy of the 20+ exclusive nimbus grey count...


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Dan.S said:


> What I'm thinking, is there isn't so much as a lot of exclusive orders, but demo, and dealership orders that never made it into the lotting for "consumer" sale, but still went against counting for US production figure totals. There were many, many demos, and of course most of those are usually not in condition for "new car sales" and are scrapped.
> 
> and I question the accuracy of the 20+ exclusive nimbus grey count...


The Nimbus Grey were the last 29 sold. Called the Final Edition or something. 

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...rey-tt-rs-final-edition-at-the-audi-exchange/


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Evilevo said:


> The Nimbus Grey were the last 29 sold. Called the Final Edition or something.
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...rey-tt-rs-final-edition-at-the-audi-exchange/




Ahhhhhh, that explained that lol.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Soooo, can we get this stickied?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

And a bump.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Still not a stickied thread... For SHAME!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dan.S said:


> Still not a stickied thread... For SHAME!


Get CTS to post one of their products in this thread and then they'll bump it for you


----------



## mdsune (Feb 9, 2002)

Was really surprised to see 99 Panther black in 2013 only 2 available with our options when the dealer searched for us, then again it's fully optioned except for the heated seats of which she constantly reminds me:laugh:


----------



## seannb78 (Jun 27, 2005)

*New TTRS owner*

I have a 2013 TT RS i just purchased.

Panther Black 

I called A of A about a week ago and the told me that 507 TT RS were made for the US total

63 Panther Black in 2013


----------



## seannb78 (Jun 27, 2005)

*TT RS Plus?*

My TT RS has the Plus on the shift knob. Is this something on everyones TTRS. I saw earlier in this post that this is limited.


----------



## adamRS (Apr 21, 2006)

seannb78 said:


> My TT RS has the Plus on the shift knob. Is this something on everyones TTRS. I saw earlier in this post that this is limited.


No, they do not all have them. I thought it was just something they added to the "final edition" nimbus colored cars, but maybe they put them on all of the models at the end of the production run.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

^^^^ and the OE part can be ordered as well. so its presence may not be factory.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

adamRS said:


> No, they do not all have them. I thought it was just something they added to the "final edition" nimbus colored cars, but maybe they put them on all of the models at the end of the production run.


I believe it was the last 50 got the shift knob and the last 25 or so were the Final Edition.


----------



## EJF (Aug 21, 2013)

Would be cool to find out exactly how many are exactly the same as my car, same options everything. I'd assume it's pretty low given how specced my car was (Carbon mirrors, titanium, sport exhaust, nav, even heated seats!)


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

EJF said:


> Would be cool to find out exactly how many are exactly the same as my car, same options everything. I'd assume it's pretty low given how specced my car was (Carbon mirrors, titanium, sport exhaust, nav, even heated seats!)



Many contacting AOA, they will tell you exactly this, how many match yours option for option. Cheers!


----------



## EJF (Aug 21, 2013)

Did this, but they only gave me the amount in my color and year


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

EJF said:


> Did this, but they only gave me the amount in my color and year


Strange, inquire again. By phone, and by mail, I recieeved a letter describing my options and cummative number manufactured with each.


----------



## StripedRS (Feb 17, 2015)

On Saturday I bought an 2012 Ibis White TTRS. The reason I post is that it has twin metallic green racing stripes painted down the length of the car. I'm guessing they are aftermarket as I managed to get the original window sticker label and they aren't mentioned. I'll post a photo once I have a chance to figure out how.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Definitely aftermarket.... There was no graphics option of any kind for the TT RS.


----------



## StripedRS (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah I figured. Anyway, here's a photo that shows the stripes. The "RS" logo is also painted.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done regardless!


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

StripedRS said:


> Yeah I figured. Anyway, here's a photo that shows the stripes. The "RS" logo is also painted.


Can the stripes be removed? -_-


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

StripedRS said:


> On Saturday I bought an 2012 Ibis White TTRS. The reason I post is that it has twin metallic green racing stripes painted down the length of the car. I'm guessing they are aftermarket as I managed to get the original window sticker label and they aren't mentioned. I'll post a photo once I have a chance to figure out how.


That was GordonM's car.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6055117-Racing-striped-TT-RS


----------



## StripedRS (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey thanks for that link. I'm glad he's on here. I just PMed him.


----------



## esem (Jul 20, 2015)

Love seeing production numbers when buying a new vehicle... I like to be unique!

Purchasing a 2014 Audi TTS Premium Plus (w/ 19" and NAV) in Samao Orange hopefully later this week. Would love to see what the production numbers look like for that specific model. Going to email Audi with the VIN and see what they can tell me!


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry Buddy , it's for TTRS only . But TTS is a nice car. Enjoy.


----------



## b.mald (Jul 31, 2015)

*teak brown*

I just bought a 2011 TTS Prestige that is teak brown from the factory. Its was a certifed used car from the dealer and they said it was a custom order. 

i was on the fence about the color but its grown on me.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry pal, this thread tracks TT RS production only. Nice pickup though, enjoy!


----------



## PepperandChuck (Apr 3, 2013)

*TTRS numbers*

Don't know if you guys down south care or not, but I contacted Audi Canada inquiring about the number of RS's that were brought here over the two production years.

They responded the other day with this....


Thank you for contacting AudiTalk and for your interest in the Audi brand!


In response to your inquiry, we would like to advise you that the number of Audi TT RS sold in Canada are as follows:

2012 – 109 units

2013 – 60 units


We wish you the best of luck in your purchase!


Should you have any further inquiries please don’t hesitate to contact your Audi dealer or our Customer Care Center at 800.822.2834.


Sincerely, 


Rawad

AudiTalk


----------



## KLF (May 19, 2015)

Daytona Grey 2012 Wrecked/totaled 1/29/16 "will be on auctioned out" Ahole ran a a stop and clipped front end. TT Had no chance to stop or react.:banghead:


----------



## DLSmall (Mar 29, 2016)

*Porsche Riviera Blue*

My hubby bought me my dream car in February (2016), Porsche Riviera Blue Manual, Exclusive exter/Black inter 2013 TT RS. After a call and multiple emails to Audi USA, this is all the information we have received:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your vehicles exclusive color is Porsche Riviera Blue.

There were 507 Model Year 2013 TT RS Coupe Quattro Manual Transmission's sold in the US.
There were 40 Model Year 2013 TT RS Coupe Quattro Manual Transmission's with Audi Exclusive Color Exteriors sold in the US.
There were 40 Model Year 2013 TT RS Coupe Quattro Manual Transmission's with Audi Exclusive Color Exteriors and Black interiors sold in the US.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We have been searching for more information on this vehicle but have not found much outside of what we learned right after the purchase...


----------



## moonlightblueTTRS (Jul 6, 2016)

*New color for the list*

Hello everybody! Just picked up my TT-RS this past Friday. After a little research prior to purchase I was able to figure out that the car is one of the Audi exclusive cars. Color is moonlight blue metallic. 

Also in my color research I was able to find the real color of this car: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...rey-tt-rs-final-edition-at-the-audi-exchange/ 

this car from this link is actually dark teal pearl another Audi exclusive color.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Per your request, I have listed the sales numbers for the 2013 Audi TT Coupe below.

· 507 Model Year 2013 TT RS COUPE QUATTRO MANUAL vehicles sold in the US.
· 76 Model Year 2013 TT RS COUPE QUATTRO MANUAL vehicles with SUZUKA GRAY METALLIC exteriors sold in the US.
· 76 Model Year 2013 TT RS COUPE QUATTRO MANUAL vehicles with SUZUKA GRAY METALLIC exteriors and BLACK interiors sold in the US.

The in-service date for VIN TRUB3AFK1D1900345 is August 25, 2012.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

derek8819 said:


> Per your request, I have listed the sales numbers for the 2013 Audi TT Coupe below.
> 
> · 507 Model Year 2013 TT RS COUPE QUATTRO MANUAL vehicles sold in the US.
> · 76 Model Year 2013 TT RS COUPE QUATTRO MANUAL vehicles with SUZUKA GRAY METALLIC exteriors sold in the US.
> ...


That doesn't make sense or match with the first post, which is really odd.


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

2013 Ibis White, Audi Exclusive Red/Black interior, manual. Original owner.


----------



## esem (Jul 20, 2015)

Ha, just realized I posted in this thread a year ago when I bought my 2014 TTS... which I fell in love with (obviously), but then I wanted MORE...

So, I traded the TTS for a 2013 TT RS in Sepang Blue Pearl Effect! Carbon fiber auto-folding side mirrors, previous owner installed a euro rear fog-light in the rear bumper that is controlled via the headlight switch (headlight switch was swapped with one from a TTS that has fog-light controls, and the fog-light controls on the headlight switch control the rear fog-light) and also disabled the DRL's (likely via VAG-COM, which I'm going to be investigating when I meet up with a local forum member that has the VAG-COM/VCDS software)....

Here's the Imgur album: http://imgur.com/a/Jo12C

So, I can now say (a year later), that I'm in the right thread!


----------



## vtwillys (Dec 11, 2009)

*Here is mine*

#28 of 507 in 2013 according to certificate AOA just sent me.


----------



## Djb1607 (Aug 10, 2009)

I found a Riviera Blue Pearl TT RS on cars.com and contacted audiusa. They stated as shown below that there was only one made in Riviera Blue Pearl. 

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/742180740/overview/?aff=atempest&CMP=atempest




> Good morning,
> 
> There was one vehicle made in that Audi exclusive color.
> 
> ...


----------



## Djb1607 (Aug 10, 2009)

Side note, I believe the vehicle I found is DSmall’s old car from a few posts above.


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

so I would like to add to this thread since it looks like I have found 1 more tt rs in. colors not shown on the chart. 

FS: 2012 Sprint Blue TT RS in Los Angeles CA.

it appears this car are 1 of 1 colors and brings the total production cars to 1408

I have also tried to contact Audi of America via email numerous times to try to verify the color to a specific vin # with zero response. lets say their customer service is less than stellar


----------



## nokia8860 (May 8, 2000)

1 of 17 2013 Monza Silver Pearl Effect exterior and black/alcantara interior
507 total TT RS sold in the US for 2013
According to AOA chat


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

Contained within the VIN is the manufacturing order number of the car. Does anyone know if this number reflects all TT models for that year or just for TTRS models manufactured that year?


----------

